# The Best Advice for today



## justwhy (Dec 7, 2011)

The Best revenge is *SUCCESS*:iagree:


----------



## scione (Jul 11, 2011)

So how do you accomplish this?


----------



## justwhy (Dec 7, 2011)

moving on if that's necessary or want. Be successful at any thing you move forward with. Career, Parenting, Living, & etc


----------

